# Convert satellite type map of a continent into a fantasy map.



## vonschlick

I’m looking for a cartographer to turn a completed satellite type map of a continent into a fantasy map of that continent. It needs to be detailed enough to turn into a large map if needed. Contact me with your interest and some samples of your work. If I like what I see, I’ll send you more details on exactly what the job entails. You then can submit a bid as well as a time frame for completion and I will choose from among the applicants.

One catch is that I would like to be able to edit the map myself in the future, so I can add countries, cities, place names, etc. So a little instruction as well as maybe a few feature templates may also be needed.

Thanks,

Wayne Kostencki
(Vonschlick Productions)
vonschlickatvonschlickproductionsdotcom


----------



## Lwaxy

You might have success at the Cartographer's Guild if you can't find anyone here.


----------



## Igor Borges Tristão

Hello, I'm looking for projects and job! My portofolio: behance.net/aigorlaxy


----------

